# Blast from my past



## Kinobandito (Oct 19, 2021)

Snow Mad said:


> I used to snowboard as a kid. I joined the Army and got separated from the snow for almost 20 years. A visit from an old, out-of-state helped me reconnect this year, and the bug bit hard. I went bought some gear, and put in almost 30 days on resorts. I just bought a splitboard, and I'm looking forward to taking an avalanche course and adding backcountry to my options sometime next season. There is no peace and happiness on this earth that compares to being on the mountain, regardless of the snow conditions or terrain. I'm here to learn more about equipment, technique, terrain, snow, and hopefully making some new friends to ride with.


nice


----------

